# History of Depression



## suishay (Jul 14, 2011)

Please Help!! I can't find the ICD 9 code for history of depression, stable with no medication, I don't feel comfortable using "Hisoty of other mental disorder," any other suggestions? 

Thank you


----------



## mjb5019 (Jul 14, 2011)

*h/o depression*

The way I was taught to code h/o if there is no specific DX code is to code the current condition (depression- chapter 5 mental disorders) then go to history in the tabular index and find the disease or the disorder of the system the condition is from (mental). And yes, it does send you to V11.9, but since the disorder is specified (depression) you do use V11.8.


----------



## suishay (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you  That really helps


----------

